# preis(ge)geben (typo?)



## Löwenfrau

Hi, I believe it should "preisgeben", instead of "preisgegeben", because the sentence is "Lieber _will _ich... preisgeben"; is that a typo or I'm missing something?

"Lieber will ich, wie schon einmal bei der Erklärung der Philosophie oder der Ruhesehnsucht (Kr. d. Spr. I2, 708 f.), das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft der drei Motive preisgegeben." Mauthner

Maybe he made the mistake because he mentioned a past occasion when he did the same?


----------



## Kajjo

I agree with you. I looks like a typo, "preisgeben" would make sense.


----------



## elroy

I don't think it's a typo.  I think it means "I would like the principle...revealed (to me)."


----------



## perpend

I would agree with LF, Kajjo, and the typo (that would make a great movie title).

I think if it were to be "preisgegeben", then there would need to be a "worden", for the passive voice, but there isn't a "worden" in the text, and I really think it's mean to be indicative.

The "will" to me means "wish/want" ...

And, when I read it once again, bin ich weniger schlau. It's hard to tell, as always.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> I don't think it's a typo.  I think it means "I would like the principle...revealed (to me)."



That's possible.  But "preisgeben" here means _to abandon_:

_I would rather like to see ... the principle abandoned._


----------



## perpend

Geht dieses Paar überhaupt (unten)?

1) Ich will etwas preisgegeben. (So steht es im Text von LF.)
2) I want something abandoned.



I think I am agreeing with you, Demiurg. Not quite sure.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> That's possible.  But "preisgeben" here means _to abandon_:
> _I would rather like to see ... the principle abandoned._


You translate ''I would like to see'', but there is no ''to see'' in the text.  Does the construction ''ich will etwas getan'' exist at all?
Existiert so ein Satzbau überhaupt:  ''ich will etwas getan''?


----------



## Demiurg

Da_s_ Hilfsverb wegzulassen ist gehobener / veralteter Stil.  Normalerweise würde man sagen:
_
Lieber will ich ... das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft ... preisgegeben haben._

oder besser noch

_Lieber will ich ... das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft ... preisgegeben sehen._

Wobei ein aktives "preisgeben" auch durchaus möglich ist:

_Lieber will ich ... das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft ... preisgeben._


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Wobei ein aktives "preisgeben" auch durchaus möglich ist:
> 
> _Lieber will ich ... das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft ... preisgeben._



Genauso sehe ich es. Die Basis des Satzes ist


Löwenfrau said:


> Lieber will ich ... das Prinzip ... preisgegeben.


_I rather want to abandon the principle_.
meaning
_I am rather prepared to abandon the principle_.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> You translate ''I would like to see'', but there is no ''to see'' in the text.  Does the construction ''ich will etwas getan'' exist at all?
> Existiert so ein Satzbau überhaupt:  ''ich will etwas getan''?



Ich sehe es wie gesagt als Kurzfassung von "Ich will etwas getan haben'' (Ich will, dass etwas getan wird).
Wobei hier das Partizip eher schon ein Adjektiv ist.

_Ich will das Zimmer aufgeräumt.
Ich will die Suppe gewürzt._


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Da_s_ Hilfsverb wegzulassen ist gehobener / veralteter Stil


Bei ''ich will preisgegeben haben'' verstehe ich das Weglassen des Hilfsverbs ganz gut. Aber es gibt hier nur ein Subjekt (ich). Ist dasselbe auch dann möglich, wenn zwei verschiedene Subjekte in Frage kommen?  Z.Beispiel, bedeutet ''ich will das Haus gebaut'', dass es von anderen Leuten gebaut wird...?  Und eine Randbemerkung:  ''sehen'' scheint mir kein Hilfsverb zu sein, das man so weglassen kann.


----------



## perpend

Okay. Thanks Demiurg and bernd!

In that case (for LF's sake), I'd say:
I prefer to abandon that principle.
I don't want to consider that principle.

In AmE.

(Your sentences are BrE, bernd (#9). That's not a bad thing!)

EDIT: Cross-posted.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Bei ''ich will preisgegeben haben'' verstehe ich das Weglassen des Hilfsverbs ganz gut. Aber es gibt hier nur ein Subjekt (ich). Ist dasselbe auch dann möglich, wenn zwei verschiedene Subjekte in Frage kommen?  Z.Beispiel, bedeutet ''ich will das Haus gebaut'', dass es von anderen Leuten gebaut wird...?  Und eine Randbemerkung:  ''sehen'' scheint mir kein Hilfsverb zu sein, das man so weglassen kann.



"Ich will das Haus gebaut haben" ist zweideutig:
(1) Ich will das Haus (irgendwann) selbst bauen.
(2) Ich will (haben), dass das Haus gebaut wird. => Ich will das Haus gebaut sehen.

Mir geht es um Bedeutung (2).


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Kurzfassung von "Ich will etwas getan haben'' (Ich will, dass etwas getan wird).


''Ich will etwas getan haben'' erscheint mir dann höchst zweideutig: wer soll etwas tun?  Und: steht das nicht im Widerspruch zu berndfs Interpretation _I want to abandon the principle _? (#9).

Cross-posted with Demiurgs no.13.  Ich verstehe, was Du meinst.


----------



## berndf

In the sentence before he says that he doesn't want to make an attempt to subsume a certain feeling, _enjoying the beautiful_, under the concept of _love_. Before, he mentioned the idea that there are but three motives: _hunger, love_ and _vanity_. If _enjoying the beautiful_, the fundamental motive of art, is an independent fourth motive then the principle that there are only the three motives _hunger, love_ and _vanity_ has to be abandoned. And he is rather prepared to abandon that principle than subsuming _enjoying the beautiful_ under _love_.

There is absolutely no perfectness involved in the sentence. It is not a typo.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> ''Ich will etwas getan haben'' erscheint mir dann höchst zweideutig: wer soll etwas tun?  Und: steht das nicht im Widerspruch zu berndfs Interpretation _I want to abandon the principle _? (#9).



Genau.  berndf bezog sich auf die andere Lesart (_preisgeben_ statt _preis*ge*geben_ / typo):



Demiurg said:


> Wobei ein aktives "preisgeben" auch durchaus möglich ist:
> 
> _Lieber will ich ... das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft ... preisgeben._



Nachtrag: Mauthner hat einen schrägen Schreibstil.  Ich will daher weder eine ungewöhnliche / veraltete Satzkonstruktion noch einen Schreibfehler gänzlich ausschließen.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Nachtrag: Mauthner hat einen schrägen Schreibstil. Ich will daher weder eine ungewöhnliche / veraltete Satzkonstruktion noch einen Schreibfehler gänzlich ausschließen.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Der gesamte Paragraph, und auch dieser Satz, ist doch recht klar formuliert. Ich sehe da wenig Raum für abweichende Interpretationen.


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: Do you really have the position that "Lieber will ich... preisgegeben." is a proper German sentence? I can't see this. The participle make no sense at all here.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Ich will die Suppe gewürzt (haben)


I see here an analogy with English sentences like ''I want (to have) my shirt washed''.  Is it perhaps an old  construction common to Germanic languages?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> @berndf: Do you really have the position that "Lieber will ich... preisgegeben." is a proper German sentence? I can't see this. The participle make no sense at all here.


I am sorry, I don't see the problem at all. Sample: _Das esse ich nicht. Lieber will ich hungern. _The expression is often continued with _als..._:
_Lieber will ich ledig sein, als der Frau die Hosen geben._


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Der gesamte Paragraph, und auch dieser Satz, ist doch recht klar formuliert. Ich sehe da wenig Raum für abweichende Interpretationen.



Es geht um "preis*ge*geben".  Das ist entweder eine ungewöhnliche syntaktische Konstruktion oder eben ein Schreibfehler.  An der Bedeutung ändert sich dadurch wenig.

Die eine Variante ist eher passivisch:

_Lieber will ich ... das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft ... preisgegeben sehen.
Lieber will ich ... dass das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft ... preisgegeben wird._

die andere aktivisch:

_Lieber will ich ... das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft ... preisgeben._


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Es geht um "preis*ge*geben".


Oh bugger. I've misread the OP.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi,
At the first glance it looks like a typo, indeed.

At the second glance there is a small chance that "preisgegeben" is used here as an adjective. (It is similar to Demiurg's posting in #10 and Perpend in #6.
The difference: I read it "Ich will es preisgegeben" = "Ich will es in preisgegebenem Zustand."

Ich will es preisgegeben.
(Similar to "ich will es rot.")
But at least nowadays it looks strange this way.


----------



## Löwenfrau

I'm not sure about "preisgeben"; maybe "to leave aside"?

Have you seen the context?

"Nimmt man aber den Spielbegriff metaphorisch, wie es unbewußt diese ganze Spielästhetik tut, versteht man unter Spiel jede zwecklose Tätigkeit, so gelangt man auch dann noch nicht zum Kunstbegriff; denn das Schaffen und das Genießen von Kunstwerken hat einen Zweck: die Freude am Schönen. Der Philister kennt dieses Motiv nur nicht. Er kennt nur die drei Motive des Hungers, der Liebe und der Eitelkeit und ist geneigt, auch dem Kunstschöpfer und Kunstgenießer diese drei Motive unterzuschieben. Sie verschwinden ja nicht immer aus der Psychologie des Künstlers (Wetteifer in Spiel und Kunst), auch aus der des größten nicht; sie verschwinden nicht einmal ganz und nicht immer aus der Psychologie des Kunstgenießers. Aber das treibende Motiv der künstlerischen Tätigkeit ist doch anders, ist in der adjektivischen Welt vorhanden, ist das Gefühl der Freude am adjektivisch Schönen. Ich will nicht den Versuch machen, dieses Lustgefühl unter das Motiv der Liebe zu subsumieren; der Versuch hätte die Reize des Wortspiels, ließe sich aber ohne Gewaltsamkeit nicht zu Ende führen. Lieber will ich, wie schon einmal bei der Erklärung der Philosophie oder der Ruhesehnsucht (Kr. d. Spr. I2, 708 f.), das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft der drei Motive preisgegeben."

He doesn't mean to abandone that principle for once and for all, but only in what concerns the motive of art, philosophy and the longing for quietness


----------



## manfy

Diesmal bin ich voll auf Demiurgs und Hutschis Seite.
Zwar ist diese Form im modernen Deutsch etwas sonderbar, aber nicht unmöglich.
"Ich will es preisgegeben" ist vergleichbar mit einem abgeschwächten, bzw. indirekten Imperativ, ohne jemanden anzusprechen; also vergleichbar mit "Man gebe es preis!".

Ich weiß, das scheint weit hergeholt, ist aber trotzdem nicht ganz unrealistisch. Ich hatte mal einen Boss, der in brenzligen Situationen mit der Machtaussage "Ich will das Problem gelöst!" abschloss. Also nicht 'gelöst haben/sehen/wissen', sondern "..gelöst! Punkt. Aus." Und diese adjektivische Anwendung hat was an sich. Ich sehe es als rhetorisches Mittel mit Bedeutung "Ich will, dass es gelöst *ist* [in welcher Form auch immer]".

I hate to confuse you, Löwenfrau, but I fear we'll never know what Mauthner intended for sure! I looked at Mauthner's 1910 version and it reads "preisgeben" and the 1923 version reads "preisgegeben". Since Mauthner appears to have been a pedantic perfectionist, this suggests that the 1910 version was a typo, which was corrected in the 1923 version. But considering the length of the book, we cannot exclude the possibility of a missed typesetting error. In my opinion, both versions are grammatically justifiable and semantically possible.


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> Diesmal bin ich voll auf Demiurgs und Hutschis Seite.


 Und elroys. 


> "Ich will es preisgegeben" ist vergleichbar mit einem abgeschwächten, bzw. indirekten Imperativ, ohne jemanden anzusprechen; also vergleichbar mit "Man gebe es preis!".
> 
> Ich hatte mal einen Boss, der in brenzligen Situationen mit der Machtaussage "Ich will das Problem gelöst!" abschloss. Also nicht 'gelöst haben/sehen/wissen', sondern "..gelöst! Punkt. Aus." Und diese adjektivische Anwendung hat was an sich. Ich sehe es als rhetorisches Mittel mit Bedeutung "Ich will, dass es gelöst *ist* [in welcher Form auch immer]".


 That's similar to what I meant in #3.  I just didn't think it had to be so strong.  (I also got the meaning of the verb wrong; I didn't know that it could mean "abandon.")





> In my opinion, both versions are grammatically justifiable and semantically possible.


 But given the context, doesn't "preisgegeben" make more sense?  The "three motives only" paradigm isn't Mauthner's, so why would he say "I want to abandon it"?  He is arguing for the existence of a legitimate fourth motive, one he does not want subsumed under the prevalent paradigm ("three motives only").  It makes perfect sense for him to say, "I want the existing paradigm abandoned (by whoever subscribes to it").  "I want to abandon it" would only make sense if it were his own paradigm or a paradigm he subscribed to.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> In my opinion, both versions are grammatically justifiable and semantically possible.


Agreed.


elroy said:


> "I want to abandon it" would only make sense if it were his own paradigm or a paradigm he subscribed to.


Being part of the European intellectual tradition, it is his (inherited) principle.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> But given the context, doesn't "preisgegeben" make more sense?


Yes, to me it does - and this change from 1910 to 1923 hints that the change was intentional. But we can't be sure.
I read somewhere, that he made pedantic changes and corrections in the second version. I didn't read all of his 'Wörterbuch der Philosophie', so I can't personally confirm it, but for those parts I read (and for some of them I compared the 1910 to 1923 version), I can confirm that he was pedantic and perfectionistic. You will have a hard time finding even a "Flüchtigkeitsfehler" in there!


----------



## perpend

Löwenfrau said:


> I'm not sure about "preisgeben"; maybe "to leave aside"?
> 
> "Nimmt man aber den Spielbegriff metaphorisch, wie es unbewußt diese ganze Spielästhetik tut, versteht man unter Spiel jede zwecklose Tätigkeit, so gelangt man auch dann noch nicht zum Kunstbegriff; denn das Schaffen und das Genießen von Kunstwerken hat einen Zweck: die Freude am Schönen. Der Philister kennt dieses Motiv nur nicht. Er kennt nur die drei Motive des Hungers, der Liebe und der Eitelkeit und ist geneigt, auch dem Kunstschöpfer und Kunstgenießer diese drei Motive unterzuschieben. Sie verschwinden ja nicht immer aus der Psychologie des Künstlers (Wetteifer in Spiel und Kunst), auch aus der des größten nicht; sie verschwinden nicht einmal ganz und nicht immer aus der Psychologie des Kunstgenießers. Aber das treibende Motiv der künstlerischen Tätigkeit ist doch anders, ist in der adjektivischen Welt vorhanden, ist das Gefühl der Freude am adjektivisch Schönen. Ich will nicht den Versuch machen, dieses Lustgefühl unter das Motiv der Liebe zu subsumieren; der Versuch hätte die Reize des Wortspiels, ließe sich aber ohne Gewaltsamkeit nicht zu Ende führen. Lieber will ich, wie schon einmal bei der Erklärung der Philosophie oder der Ruhesehnsucht (Kr. d. Spr. I2, 708 f.), das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft der drei Motive preisgegeben."
> 
> He doesn't mean to abandone that principle for once and for all, but only in what concerns the motive of art, philosophy and the longing for quietness



Hmmm ... I can see that "abandon" is maybe to strong, and it is more a "putting/leaving aside".

I think the "drei Motive" are hunger, love, and vanity.

I preferably want, similar to the explanation of philosophy or the yearning for tranquility (_whatever the reference means_), the principle of sole domination of the three motives (hunger, love, and vanity) to be left aside.

It other words, for his "art discussion" he wants these three philistine motives left aside / abandoned.

It sounds like he particularly doesn't want "love" to creep into the discussion about art, either from the artist or the viewer of art.

It seems like he is obsessed with discussing art on different terms, so he wants to leave those other three motives aside.

 Maybe this was in part said above---regardless, it's just my interpretation.

EDIT: Almost forgot---I've abandoned  the "preisgeben" vs. "preisgegeben" discussion. It seems clear that it could go either way.


----------



## manfy

I don't think that Mauthner is specifically opposed to the 3 motives hunger, love, vanity, but he's opposed to the idea that everything is limited to only those 3 motives. ("...das Prinzip *der Alleinherrschaft* der drei Motive preisgegeben.")
He mentions above that the reason for creating and enjoying art is "die Freude am Schönen" - and that doesn't fit into hunger and vanity; it might fit into love, but only when you twist the definion of Freude and Liebe.

I'm not entirely happy about "abandoned" for "preisgegeben". Here I'd prefer the synonym "verraten" (as per Wiktionary).
I think he wants this false concept of Philistines revealed and exposed, so that the readers can make up their own mind and abandon the idea of hunger/love/vanity being the sole motivation for humans.

---------------------------
If Mauthner had intended the unambiguous term "abandon", he would have used "aufgeben" instead of "preisgeben".
I just compared his use of both words in this book and it seems, he makes a clear distinction in general.
"Preisgeben" is mainly used in the sense of "bekannt machen" or "verraten" in his text. (see here)

---------------------
3rd and last edit: Finally I found the word and synonym I was looking for: "bloßstellen"
That's a perfect fit here. And even Grimm's dictionary confirms it as a synonym in Mauthner's time:
_8) besondere redensarten, oft mit ausgefallnem substantiv,
[...]
e) blosz stellen, exponere, aussetzen, preisgeben:_​


----------



## Demiurg

manfy said:


> I'm not entirely happy about "abandoned" for "preisgegeben". Here I'd prefer the synonym "verraten" (as per Wiktionary).
> ...
> If Mauthner had intended the unambiguous term "abandon", he would have used "aufgeben" instead of "preisgeben".
> ...
> Finally I found the word and synonym I was looking for: "bloßstellen"



Also für mich passt Prinzip(ien) "aufgeben" (_abandon_) hier perfekt und "bloßstellen" überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Here is another occurrence of the expression in a Mauthner's text:

"Wir lieben heute kaum einen andern alten Dichter so sehr wie den pantheistischen Mystiker Angelus Silesius. Der gute und sonst anständige Wilhelm Traugott Krug behandelt ihn recht schlecht im ersten Bande seines philosophischen Lexikons und gibt z.B. so prächtige Verse wie:

_Nichts ist als Ich und Gott; und wenn wir zwei nicht sey'n,

So ist Gott nicht mehr Gott und fällt der Himmel ein –_

schon der öffentlichen Verachtung preis."

But anyways, why should we conclude that he uses the word always in the same sense?


----------



## manfy

In der expliziten Form "ein Prinzip aufgeben" passt das schon, aber bei "ein Prinzip preisgeben" mit gleicher Bedeutung stört mich was (in modernem Deutsch).
(und da Mauthner sich selbst sicher nicht als Philister, also Kulturbanause, sah, wäre in diesem Fall auch die Aktivform "preisgeben" semantisch falsch)

Was mich nun aber überzeugt hat, dass Mauthner mit "preisgegeben" die Bedeutung "bloßgestellt" meint ist:
* Mauthner hat im gesamten Buch "bloßstellen" kein einziges mal angewandt - und das, obwohl er genau dies tut: fehlerhafte Sprachanwendungen bloßstellen.
* Grimm's primäre Bedeutung von preisgeben ist:
_2) objectiv. 
a) preis geben oder zusammengerückt preisgeben, *zur beute hingeben*, jemandes oder *der allgemeinen willkür, jedem angriffe schutzlos hingeben, blosz stellen *_​ 
Somit nehme ich an, dass zu Mauthners Zeit 'preisgeben' das elegante und bevorzugte Synonym von 'bloßstellen' war.
Auch die Partizipform passt hier gut: "Er will die Lüge bloßgestellt." Das tatsächliche Aufgeben der Idee können dann nur die Leute tun, denen die Fehlerhaftigkeit der Aussage vor Augen geführt / offenbart / bloßgestellt worden ist.


----------



## Demiurg

Löwenfrau said:


> Here is another occurrence of the expression in a Mauthner's text:
> ... und gibt z.B. so prächtige Verse... schon der öffentlichen Verachtung preis."



In this case it's a set expression: "der Verachtung preisgeben" => verächtlich machen


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Oh bugger. I've misread the OP.


What does that mean? Do you think it's a typo or typesetting error, too?

I still cannot see how "Lieber will ich das Prinzip preisgegeben." gives a proper German sentence. It's a shame that everyone tries to make something out of a typo just because it's Mauthner. As manfy pointed out there even is an edition without this typosetting error.


----------



## Demiurg

manfy said:


> Was mich nun aber überzeugt hat, dass Mauthner mit "preisgegeben" die Bedeutung "bloßgestellt" meint ist:
> * Mauthner hat im gesamten Buch "bloßstellen" kein einziges mal angewandt - und das, obwohl er genau dies tut: fehlerhafte Sprachanwendungen bloßstellen.
> * Grimm's primäre Bedeutung von preisgeben ist:
> _2) objectiv.
> a) preis geben oder zusammengerückt preisgeben, *zur beute hingeben*, jemandes oder *der allgemeinen willkür, jedem angriffe schutzlos hingeben, blosz stellen *_​
> Somit nehme ich an, dass zu Mauthners Zeit 'preisgeben' das elegante und bevorzugte Synonym von 'bloßstellen' war.



Ich sehe hier die Bedeutung eher als "opfern", was ja auch bei Grimm anklingt.  Ein Prinzip wird aufgegeben, bewusst geopfert, um einen bestimmten Zweck zu erreichen.


----------



## manfy

Kajjo said:


> It's a shame that everyone tries to make something out of a typo just because it's Mauthner.


 
Don't forget, Mauthner was born 1849 in Bohemia, i.e. exposed to 'strange' K&K Austrian German. So, this is his base language and style, even though he lived in Berlin later in his life.
Also, language was everything to him, his reason for being. How could he justifiably criticise the general misuse of the German language if he himself allows typos and misused phrases in his own works? He would have been academically crucified if he had allowed that to happen.


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> Ich sehe hier die Bedeutung eher als "opfern", was ja auch bei Grimm anklingt.  Ein Prinzip wird aufgegeben, bewusst geopfert, um einen bestimmten Zweck zu erreichen.


 
Vorsicht! Opfern kann man nur etwas, das einem selbst lieb und wertvoll ist. Seine Formulierung macht es aber klar, dass er nie mit diesen Philistern und Kulturbanausen einer Meinung war!


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Also für mich passt Prinzip(ien) "aufgeben" (_abandon_) hier perfekt und "bloßstellen" überhaupt nicht.


Absolut. _Preisgeben_ bedeutet hier _eine Behauptung/Theorem aufgeben_, d.h. _es nicht mehr behaupten_. Es gibt hier zwei logisch konfliktierende Behauptungen und mindestens eine von beiden muss aufgegeben werden. Und in dem Satz sagt er, welche der beiden er bereit ist aufzugeben (preisgeben) bzw. welche er von den Verfechtern der Behauptung aufgegeben sehen möchte (_preisgegeben_).


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> What does that mean? Do you think it's a typo or typesetting error, too?
> 
> I still cannot see how "Lieber will ich das Prinzip preisgegeben." gives a proper German sentence. It's a shame that everyone tries to make something out of a typo just because it's Mauthner. As manfy pointed out there even is an edition without this typosetting error.


No I misread the question. I confused _preisgeben _and _preisgegeben_. I misread LF as saying preisgeben was the mistake and it should rather be _preisgegeben. _I agree with you that _preisgeben_ is more natural than _preisgegeben_.

But on the other hand Demiurg is right. _Preisgegeben_ can be analysed as an adjective and then the sentence would be grammatical. Replace the noun _Prinzip _by _Auto _and the adjective _preisgegeben _by _red _and you obtain the sentence: _Lieber will ich das Auto rot_. I hope you agree that this is a grammatical sentence.


----------



## Löwenfrau

manfy said:


> In der expliziten Form "ein Prinzip aufgeben" passt das schon, aber bei "ein Prinzip preisgeben" mit gleicher Bedeutung stört mich was (in modernem Deutsch).
> (und da Mauthner sich selbst sicher nicht als Philister, also Kulturbanause, sah, wäre in diesem Fall auch die Aktivform "preisgeben" semantisch falsch)
> 
> Was mich nun aber überzeugt hat, dass Mauthner mit "preisgegeben" die Bedeutung "bloßgestellt" meint ist:
> * Mauthner hat im gesamten Buch "bloßstellen" kein einziges mal angewandt - und das, obwohl er genau dies tut: fehlerhafte Sprachanwendungen bloßstellen.
> * Grimm's primäre Bedeutung von preisgeben ist:
> _2) objectiv.
> a) preis geben oder zusammengerückt preisgeben, *zur beute hingeben*, jemandes oder *der allgemeinen willkür, jedem angriffe schutzlos hingeben, blosz stellen *_​
> Somit nehme ich an, dass zu Mauthners Zeit 'preisgeben' das elegante und bevorzugte Synonym von 'bloßstellen' war.
> Auch die Partizipform passt hier gut: "Er will die Lüge bloßgestellt." Das tatsächliche Aufgeben der Idee können dann nur die Leute tun, denen die Fehlerhaftigkeit der Aussage vor Augen geführt / offenbart / bloßgestellt worden ist.



@manfy, could I conclude, from your interpretation, that Mauthner's ultimate intention is to _invalidate_ the "Alleinherrschaft der drei..."?

Now, if I use "I want the hegemony of the three motives ... to be abandoned (or exposed, I'm not sure)", I think I'm keeping both possibilities (both "aufgeben" and "aufgegeben") - at least in the sense that the subject who abandones the "Alleinherrschaft..." could in this case be either himself or somebody else, or everybody...


----------



## Löwenfrau

Kajjo said:


> What does that mean? Do you think it's a typo or typesetting error, too?
> 
> I still cannot see how "Lieber will ich das Prinzip preisgegeben." gives a proper German sentence. It's a shame that everyone tries to make something out of a typo just because it's Mauthner. As manfy pointed out there even is an edition without this typosetting error.



Just one thing, according to the information that manfy has provided here, Mauthner seems to have corrected an older version where he used "preisgeben", to write instead "preisgegeben", which gives us some hinch of what he intended... Is that right, @manfy?


----------



## manfy

Löwenfrau said:


> @manfy, could I conclude, from your interpretation, that Mauthner's ultimate intention is to _invalidate_ the "Alleinherrschaft der drei..."?


Exactly! ...almost! Well, the ultimate, unspoken intention is for it to be abandoned (by everybody). How do you make somebody abandon something? You can order them with force or laws OR you can expose the idea as fraud or wrong, and let people abandon it voluntarily.

His statement "denn das Schaffen und das Genießen von Kunstwerken hat einen Zweck: die Freude am Schönen. *Der Philister kennt dieses Motiv nur nicht.* " makes clear that Mauthner himself does NOT believe in that concept of 3 sole, primordial motives. Thus, there's no reason for himself to abandon it.

As an author he certainly could try to order his readers to give it up by saying "I want this idea abandoned" -- but what good would that do? Nobody would follow.
I think it makes more sense in his position to say "I want [the erroneous nature of] this principle exposed/discredited" because then any sensible reader will readily abandon the idea voluntarily and gladly.
And since Grimm's definition of 'preisgeben' supports this definition of expose, discredit, "bloßstellen", I see it as a very viable option and I think it fits Mauthner's usual style.


----------



## manfy

Löwenfrau said:


> Just one thing, according to the information that manfy has provided here, Mauthner seems to have corrected an older version where he used "preisgeben", to write instead "preisgegeben", which gives us some hint of what he intended... Is that right, @manfy?


 
Yes, this is a likely scenario. But without seeing his handwritten notes or corrections, we have no guarantees. So, everything is based on best guess.


----------



## elroy

Löwenfrau said:


> "I want the hegemony of the three motives ... to be abandoned (or exposed, I'm not sure)", I think I'm keeping both possibilities (both "aufgeben" and "aufgegeben")


 In English, I would understand that to mean that he wants _somebody else_ to abandon the principle.

If you wanted to keep it ambiguous, maybe you could go for a somewhat free translation like "I favor the abandonment of...".


----------



## berndf

Löwenfrau said:


> @manfy, could I conclude, from your interpretation, that Mauthner's ultimate intention is to _invalidate_ the "Alleinherrschaft der drei..."?





manfy said:


> Exactly! ...almost! Well, the ultimate, unspoken intention is for it to be abandoned (by everybody).


No. This is not his _ultimate intention_. It is a _consequence _of his refusal to subsume _enjoyment of the beautiful_, the motive of art, under the concept of _love_.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> No. This is not his _ultimate intention_. It is a _consequence _of his refusal to subsume _enjoyment of the beautiful_, the motive of art, under the concept of _love_.



That's what I meant with "opfern" (_to sacrifice_).  He has to sacrifice one of his principles to save his argumentation.


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> That's what I meant with "opfern" (_to sacrifice_).  He has to sacrifice *one of his principles* to save his argumentation.


 
Yes, your basic logic is fine and I get it. But I'm still arguing that it never was *his* principle - why else would he say "Der *Philister* kennt dieses Motiv nur nicht."
I thought  Philister = Kunstbanause, but finally today I looked it up, and Duden says:

_(bildungssprachlich abwertend) kleinbürgerlich-engstirniger Mensch; Spießbürger_
_(Verbindungswesen) im Berufsleben stehender Alter Herr_
_(Verbindungswesen) Nichtakademiker_
Within Mauthner's context, all of this is negative. Why would Mauthner want to call himself a Philister??? That doesn't make sense!


----------



## Hutschi

Preisgeben seems to have a connotation to "if neccessary".
"Opfern" is absolute, "preisgeben" is relative. It is like "aufgeben if necessary/if there is no other way" - as preference (see also "lieber will ich").

"Lieber will ich, wie schon einmal bei der Erklärung der Philosophie oder der Ruhesehnsucht (Kr. d. Spr. I2, 708 f.), den Verzicht auf das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft der drei Motive."

"Lieber will ich, wie schon einmal bei der Erklärung der Philosophie oder der Ruhesehnsucht (Kr. d. Spr. I2, 708 f.), dass man vom Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft der drei Motive loskommt."

Synonym für preisgeben - Synonyme - Bedeutung | Antonyme, Fremdwort - Gegenteil von preisgeben

It has Meaning 6:
*ablassen *
[v]
*aufgeben, abgehen von, aufhören, sich enthalten, verzichten auf, preisgeben, ablassen von*

or

Meaning 3
*Bedeutung: sich befreien von*
[v]
*abschütteln, abstreifen, abtun, abwerfen,entfernen, freikommen von, loskommen von,loswerden, sich freimachen, abschieben,abwimmeln, abstoßen, abwälzen, preisgeben,sich entledigen*


(edit) PS: Again to the change: preisgeben -> preisgegeben
The main difference is that no subject (no special person) is there who does it. It is like replacing active by passive (es wird preisgegeben) or using "man" in German "Ich gebe preis" is replaced by "Man gibt preis".


----------



## perpend

#48: He is calling the "others" philistines---those who subscribe to, and are limited to the three motives.

He wants to move beyond that limitation in discussing art.

That's my understanding of #24. I tried to write as much in an earlier post.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> No. This is not his _ultimate intention_. It is a _consequence _of his refusal to subsume _enjoyment of the beautiful_, the motive of art, under the concept of _love_.


 
Fair enough. I can understand that.
Paraphrasing Mauthner and adding his thoughts from in between the lines, he's saying:
"I don't want to try to subsume enjoyment of the beautiful under the concept of love [in other words: I don't want to attempt to justify the philistine principle], I rather want this principle "preisgegeben" (be it exposed, discredited, or abandoned) [for its nature as limited and faulty concept]". (the text in blue is what I read in between the lines)

Unfortunately we're now back at the beginning: What did he really mean with "preisgegeben"?

---------------------------
On a final note: I, for myself, am comfortable with my reading of Mauthner, but I have to admit that some of the other views are good and justifiable. So ultimately, I cannot - and don't even want to - guarantee that my view is the right one.
If it were up to me to make the final decision on what Mauthner really intended, I'd look at the other uses of this word in the same book to see how Mauthner used it in those days.
Luckily, these days that's not even difficult. Here's all his uses of "preisgeben" (4 hits) and "preisgegeben" (9 hits).


----------



## Kajjo

Löwenfrau said:


> Just one thing, according to the information that manfy has provided here, Mauthner seems to have corrected an older version where he used "preisgeben", to write instead "preisgegeben", which gives us some hinch of what he intended... Is that right, @manfy?


I don't believe so. At that time it can easily be a typosetting error of the second edition. 

I really do not believe in "preisgegeben" and just because it's Mauthner we should not try to get everything working here. This is not standard German and, as far as I know, was strange at Mauthner's time, too.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Within Mauthner's context, all of this is negative. Why would Mauthner want to call himself a Philister??? That doesn't make sense!


That's not what he said. He said that the _Philister _has no means to recognize the inadequacy of the principle of only three motives with respect to art (and also philosophy). Mauthner formulates the principle of the "einzigen drei Motiven menschlichen Handelns: Hunger, Liebe und Eitelkeit" (source) several times in his oeuvre and it is my understanding that it is indeed his opinion that these three motives are sufficient to explain all "ordinary" behaviour of human beings.

Just when it comes to art and philosophy this principle is insufficient. The _Philister _is unable to recognize this contradiction because he does not recognize that art has a motivation fundamentally different from the three, _hunger, love_ and _vanity_. Mauthner then considers the possibility to reduce _enjoying the beautiful_ to _love_ as a possibility to resolve the contradiction but then rejects the idea and decides he would _*rather* _(*lieber*) abandon the principle of only three motives.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Unfortunately we're now back at the beginning: What did he really mean with "preisgegeben"?


It is a purely logical argument (how to resolve a logical contradiction) and therefore only the meaning _abandon_, in the sense of _not claiming any more that a proposition is true_, is possible.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Mauthner formulates the principle of the "einzigen drei Motiven menschlichen Handelns: Hunger, Liebe und Eitelkeit" (source) several times in his oeuvre and it is my understanding that it is indeed his opinion that these three motives are sufficient to explain all "ordinary" behaviour of human beings.


 
Hmm, I didn't know that, and he didn't hint it in any way in this paragraph.
If so, that would make him just another cheeky fella who twists and turns his viewpoints however he needs them from one chapter to the next. I trust he didn't expect anybody to read a dictionary from beginning to the end just like a novel?! And he certainly didn't know in his time that computers will be invented that allow to search and jump to keywords in a snap ...

I'm at a loss of words when it comes to his true intentions.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> If so, that would make him just another cheeky fella who twists and turns his viewpoints however he needs them from one chapter to the next.


It only shows that you have misread the text from the beginning.

I explained a reading perfectly consistent with his other works. And Demiurg and I had interpreted the paragraph this way from the beginning, before I started cross-checking with his other books. This means that Diemiug's and my readings are possible and plausible.


----------



## Löwenfrau

manfy said:


> His statement "denn das Schaffen und das Genießen von Kunstwerken hat einen Zweck: die Freude am Schönen. *Der Philister kennt dieses Motiv nur nicht.* " makes clear that Mauthner himself does NOT believe in that concept of 3 sole, primordial motives. Thus, there's no reason for himself to abandon it.


I don't see it as a redundancy if he says he is abandoning that idea himlsef. It's just a matter of rethoric and of reading "will" + "preisgeben" alltogether, as a same intentional act. Actually, that sounds better to my ears. One of the reasons for it is that he clearly says


Löwenfrau said:


> wie schon einmal bei der Erklärung der Philosophie oder der Ruhesehnsucht


These two occasions are occasions where he himself left aside that idea, because both Philosophy and the longing for quietness don't fit into those three motives. And this - to leaving the idea aside - was Mauthner's act. Of course he wants everyone to follow and be convince of this, that's why he explains the reasons why one should leave it aside.

CROSSPOSTED with manfy.


----------



## Löwenfrau

manfy said:


> Hmm, I didn't know that, and he didn't hint it in any way in this paragraph.
> If so, that would make him just another cheeky fella who twists and turns his viewpoints however he needs them from one chapter to the next. I trust he didn't expect anybody to read a dictionary from beginning to the end just like a novel?! And he certainly didn't know in his time that computers will be invented that allow to search and jump to keywords in a snap ...
> 
> I'm at a loss of words when it comes to his true intentions.



This can confirm what I just said in #57: only in some occasions he considers important to abandon the idea of "Alleinherrschaft der drei Motive"; besides this occasions the principle is correct. I don't see that as a contradiction or cheading for convenience.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> It is a purely logical argument (how to resolve a logical contradiction) and therefore only the meaning _abandon_, in the sense of _not claiming any more that a proposition is true_, is possible.


I agree with the content and meaning. But I still favor "preisgeben" as the only valid grammatical version. It's a typo.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> I agree with the content and meaning. But I still favor "preisgeben" as the only valid grammatical version. It's a typo.


Just to reiterate my position from #40: I largely agree with you. But there is an alternative reading that renders the _preisgegeben_-version grammatical. You could describe_ Lieber will ich das Prinzip preisgegeben_ as weird, unnatural and unidiomatic, and I would agree with you. But the sentence is not ungrammatical.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> You could describe_ Lieber will ich das Prinzip preisgegeben_ as weird, unnatural and unidiomatic, and I would agree with you. But the sentence is not ungrammatical.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Just to reiterate my position from #40: I largely agree with you. But there is an alternative reading that renders the _preisgegeben_-version grammatical.


Probably I have problems to feel this particular participle as possible adjective. It just does not _sound_ or _feel_ grammatical to me, but I see your point.



> You could describe_ Lieber will ich das Prinzip preisgegeben_ as weird, unnatural and unidiomatic, and I would agree with you.


Agreed.


----------



## elroy

Ist "wollen + Objekt + Partizip II" generell keine übliche Formulierung im Deutschen?

_I want the house cleaned.
I want my car washed.
I want my essay proofread._

Das sind im Englischen vollkommen übliche, alltägliche Formulierungen. Wie sieht's im Deutschen aus? Kann man unauffällig "Ich will/möchte das Haus geputzt" sagen oder sollte man sich besser anderer Konstruktionen bedienen, etwa "Ich möchte, dass mein Haus geputzt wird"?


----------



## manfy

Löwenfrau said:


> This can confirm what I just said in #57: only in some occasions he considers important to abandon the idea of "Alleinherrschaft der drei Motive"; besides this occasions the principle is correct. I don't see that as a contradiction or cheading for convenience.


 
Hmm, and in my book, that's exactly how so many philosophers in the past managed to turn Philosophy into a wishy-washy science. They postulate a self-serving, supposedly irrefutable principle, and then along the way to final enlightenment through those principles, they freely grant themselves the liberty to twist and turn them as needed, whilst bashing anybody else who's merely contemplating such an approach.

But anyways, I read through some other uses of "preisgegeben" in this book and there are some other cases where it can only mean "aufgegeben" (abandoned), hence the same meaning is possible in the OP.
Ultimately, I simply assume that Mauthner was not at his best when he wrote (and corrected) that chapter, praragraph, or sentence.
_"Lieber will ich, wie schon einmal bei der *Erklärung der Philosophie oder der Ruhesehnsucht (Kr. d. Spr. I2, 708 f.)*, das Prinzip der Alleinherrschaft der drei Motive preisgegeben."  _
Er hatte wohl ein wenig zu tief ins Weinglas geschaut , denn:
* the term "Ruhesehnsucht" does not exist in any of his 3 books "Kritik der Sprache"
* "Kritik der Sprache I" ends at page 657, thus the reference pg 708f. is nonsense
* number 2 in *(Kr. d. Spr. I2, 708 f.)* is a reference to a footnote that doesn't exist - neither in the 1910- nor 1923-version of "Wörterbuch der Philosophie"
* it should have read: _*... Philosophie oder der Todessehnsucht (Kr. d. Spr. I, 655 f.)*_   -> the online version is here​ 
... und schon ist sein Ruf als _vertrauenswürdiger_ Perfektionist bei mir im Eimer ...


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Ist "wollen + Objekt + Partizip II" generell keine übliche Formulierung im Deutschen?
> 
> _I want the house cleaned.
> I want my car washed.
> I want my essay proofread._


 
Nein, im modernen Deutsch ist es nicht sehr üblich; wahrscheinlich gibt's auch regionale Unterschiede.
In kurzer Form und als indirekter Befehl, wie oben beschrieben, ist es denkbar:
Ich will das Haus geputzt!
Kajjo bevorzugt hier wahrscheinlich: Ich will das Haus geputzt haben/sehen/wissen! 
Eine eher übliche Form: Und wenn ich wiederkomme, ist das Haus/dein Zimmer/etc. geputzt! (Ein indirekter indirekter Befehl - aber sehr effektiv, wenn man sich den Tonfall einer fauchenden Furie dazudenkt...   )


----------



## perpend

manfy said:


> Er hatte wohl ein wenig zu tief ins Weinglas geschaut , ...



Sometimes I add an extra "ge", nach einem Glaserl Wein: Ich will diese Flasche nicht aufgegeben. 

Elroy's post #63 seems to make it clear that it's not a typo.

In English we would say:
I want this principle abandoned.
Ich will das Prinzip preisgegeben.

(Pardon me if that was mentioned above ... it's a long thread.)

EDIT: Cross-posted with manfy.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> the online version is here


Das ist die falsche Ausgabe (Ausgabe 1 von 1901).



manfy said:


> * the term "Ruhesehnsucht" does not exist in any of his 3 books "Kritik der Sprache"
> * "Kritik der Sprache I" ends at page 657, thus the reference pg 708f. is nonsense


Lies Dir bitte in Band I der dritten Auflage seiner _Kritik der Sprache_ von 1921 (hier) die Mitte der Seite 709 (d.h. das "f." in "708 f.") durch.



manfy said:


> * number 2 in *(Kr. d. Spr. I2, 708 f.)* is a reference to a footnote that doesn't exist - neither in the 1910- nor 1923-version of "Wörterbuch


Der erste Band der _Kritik der Sprache_ ist in zweit Sektionen unterteilt: _Wesen der Sprache_ und _zur Psychologie_. Die Seiten 708 und 709 befinden sich in der zweiten Sektion. Dies ist die Bedeutung der "number 2 in (Kr. d. Spr. I2, 708 f.)". Es handelt sich nicht um eine Referenz auf eine Fußnote.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ist "wollen + Objekt + Partizip II" generell keine übliche Formulierung im Deutschen?
> 
> _I want the house cleaned.
> I want my car washed.
> I want my essay proofread._


Nein, diese Formulierungen funktionieren um Deutschen nicht. _Ich will/wöchte das Haus gereinigt _würde bedeuten _I want to take possession of the house in a cleaned state_.
Vergleiche den Satz _I want my steak well done_. Die ist das Paradigma, nachdem _Ich will/wöchte das Haus gereinigt _analysiert werden würde.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Kajjo bevorzugt hier wahrscheinlich: Ich will das Haus geputzt haben/sehen/wissen!


In der Tat!

Nein, Elroy, diese englischen Partizipal-Formulierungen sind im Deutschen definitiv nicht möglich, schon gar nicht idiomatisch oder standardsprachlich.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> In der Tat!
> 
> Nein, Elroy, diese englischen Partizipal-Formulierungen sind im Deutschen definitiv nicht möglich, schon gar nicht idiomatisch oder standardsprachlich.


Das ist mir aber ein Trost (vgl. meine #7)!


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Das ist mir aber ein Trost (vgl. meine #7)!


Das glaube ich dir gerne. Und die Antwort auf #7 wäre: Nein, das geht nicht.


----------



## Löwenfrau

manfy said:


> * the term "Ruhesehnsucht" does not exist in any of his 3 books "Kritik der Sprache"


@manfy: doch: "Einen verhältnismäßig bessern Sinn gibt das Wort _Quietismus_, weil es nur die Sehnsucht nach Ruhe ausspricht..." (Quietiv)
And _Ruhesehnsucht _or _Sehnsucht nach Ruhe _is not exactly the same as _Todessehnsucht_.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Ich will/wöchte das Haus gereinigt _würde bedeuten _I want to take possession of the house in a cleaned state_.
> Vergleiche den Satz _I want my steak well done_. Die ist das Paradigma, nachdem _Ich will/wöchte das Haus gereinigt _analysiert werden würde.


 Under that analysis, "Ich will das Prinzip preis*ge*geben"/"I want the principle abandoned" wouldn't work, would it?  He doesn't want to "take possession" of the principle.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Under that analysis, "Ich will das Prinzip preis*ge*geben"/"I want the principle abandoned" wouldn't work, would it? He doesn't want to "take possession" of the principle.


True. Another nail in the coffin of the idea that _preisgegeben_ is right.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> True. Another nail in the coffin of the idea that _preisgegeben_ is right.


I like the current development... never seen such a long thread about a typo.


----------



## manfy

Kajjo said:


> I like the current development... never seen such a long thread about a typo.


 
 Well, if this were the "Bundestag", we would now conclude our negotiations for a generally acceptable compromise by putting it to a vote.
But even if you did manage to get an 80% of Ye votes for the typo proposal, would that actually give us any kind of certainty of what Mauthner really intended 100 years ago ?? (That's a rhetorical question - food for thought, so to speak!!)



Löwenfrau said:


> @manfy: doch: "Einen verhältnismäßig bessern Sinn gibt das Wort _Quietismus_, weil es nur die Sehnsucht nach Ruhe ausspricht..." (Quietiv)
> And _Ruhesehnsucht _or _Sehnsucht nach Ruhe _is not exactly the same as _Todessehnsucht_.


 
Yes, but in his reference he was pointing to a specific location in "Kritik der Sprache" where he claimed to have "preisgegeben Hunger, Liebe, Eitelkeit" as the sole basic instincts.
And that's why I searched for it to assess his own view of this concept. In the 1923 version 709ff. he talks about "Ruhebedürfnis" and I cannot find any mention of "Hunger, Liebe, Eitelkeit", but under "Todessehnsucht" 711ff. there is.

The most notable info I got out of this is that he wasn't quite sure himself, and he probably had a change of heart from 1901 to 1923:
_1901 reads: "*Wir wissen*, dass die Motive der Menschen entweder Hunger oder Liebe oder Eitelkeit sind."
1923 reads: "*Wir haben gelehrt*, daß die Motive der Menschen entweder Hunger oder Liebe oder Eitelkeit sind." _​Note the change in tone from the irrefutable, factual present tense "wir wissen" to the perfect tense "wir haben gelehrt" and how this changes the meaning of the plural "we". The latter is a wishy-washy tail-between-legs statement (for me). 
That's not entirely surprising because by 1920 the new field of Psychology had effectively pushed Philosophy off the throne of its last remainining dominion: The explanation of human behaviour and the workings of the human mind.

Here you can see how carefully Mauthner changed individual words and short phrases in the midst of thousands of unchanged sentences, for the purpose of changing the reader's perception of his writings and his own opinion! 
Thus, I stick to my original conclusion, enhanced with the "abandoned" option, and consequently I vote Nay to typo.


----------



## Kajjo

Did Mauthner uses this strange participle-construction "Ich möchte das Haus geputzt. / Ich möchte das Prinzip preisgegeben." anywhere else with other participles? That would be a much better indication that he thought this to be grammatical and was part of his quite "special" usage of German. If not, this would strengthen the hypothesis of typo.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Kajjo said:


> Did Mauthner uses this strange participle-construction "Ich möchte das Haus geputzt. / Ich möchte das Prinzip preisgegeben." anywhere else with other participles? That would be a much better indication that he thought this to be grammatical and was part of his quite "special" usage of German. If not, this would strengthen the hypothesis of typo.


I don't remember now if he uses it at all, but if he does, I think not very often then... I don't remember having any other problem like that by reading/translating him.


----------

